# Brilliant black or Mythos black matallic



## Gwei (May 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking to order a 2016 S3 and need your input on the 2 blacks. I like to get the Sepang but don't want to "stand" out too much.
Which black would you choose and why? Honestly I don't see much of a diff. from far away. Is one easier to maintain than the other?


Appreciate the input.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

My last 10 cars have been black. I ordered an A3 with Mythos but when I changed it to an S3 I opted for Brilliant Black to save $550. Most of my previous cars have been metallic and I really like metallic paint but I think the Mythos black has a very very subtle metallic, maybe because Panther Black is so crazy metallic?

You will be happy with either color. I can tell you the Brilliant Black looks crazy amazing when clean but this Audi has been the hardest to keep clean of all my black cars, don't know why?

I think the Sepang and Missano Red Pearl look amazing but I think I would rather admire them from a distance then drive them everyday. Between the two I would go Sepang.

My next car I will be looking at Florett Silver or Monsoon Gray.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Gwei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to order a 2016 S3 and need your input on the 2 blacks. I like to get the Sepang but don't want to "stand" out too much.
> Which black would you choose and why? Honestly I don't see much of a diff. from far away. Is one easier to maintain than the other?
> ...



I know it wasn't a choice you proposed, but why not get the Panther Black as it is S3 exclusive and it is subtle. If that's out of the question, I'd go with the metallic black just as it will probably last longer without as much attention compared to the solid black.


----------

